# Kitchenaid mixer.



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

The wife and I have been considering a Kitchenaid mixer for years.
We've always kneaded our dough by hand since we dont often bake homemade bread.
   We're now considering getting the Kitchenaid for the bread kneading and the meat grinding/sausage making capabilities.

   Anyone have any insight or experience with the Kitchenaid?

   At $350 bucks I'd like to know how it performs before buying.

   Ad the fact that we'll soon be moving to the boonies where a quick trip to the store for a loaf of bread or ground meat will soon become a chore.

White Ultra Power® Series 4.5-Quart Tilt-Head Stand Mixer KSM95WH | KitchenAid


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The wife and I have been considering a Kitchenaid mixer for years.
> We've always kneaded our dough by hand since we dont often bake homemade bread.
> We're now considering getting the Kitchenaid for the bread kneading and the meat grinding/sausage making capabilities.
> 
> ...



I have never tried it for kneading bread, but I absolutely love my sister's for everything I've done with it, and I desperately want one myself.  I hear from everyone I respect in the area of serious cooking that it's worth every penny.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 12, 2018)

Mine is lime green. My son borrowed my dough hook and never brought it back!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The wife and I have been considering a Kitchenaid mixer for years.
> ...




     I've heard nothing but good things about these units.
It sounds like it'll fill our baking needs without a problem but I'm more concerned about it fulfilling our meat grinding/sausage making needs.
   The reason we're interested is the attachments you can purchase.
    Meat grinder/sausage maker,pasta maker,ravioli maker,chopper grater.
    It appears to be able to fill a lot of needs.
  Just curious if it would be better to buy individual products to perform these tasks.


----------



## Compost (Nov 12, 2018)

I love my Kitchenaid !  I've had for about thirty years and use it once or twice a week.  It has a nice range of speeds and is heavy so it doesn't travel across the counter when you put it on high.  The kneading hook works fine, so does the meat grinder.  I highly recommend it.  It is worth the money.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Mine is lime green. My son borrowed my dough hook and never brought it back!



  What the hell would he do with a dough hook without the mixer?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The wife and I have been considering a Kitchenaid mixer for years.
> We've always kneaded our dough by hand since we dont often bake homemade bread.
> We're now considering getting the Kitchenaid for the bread kneading and the meat grinding/sausage making capabilities.
> 
> ...


I suggest a freezer if you're that far out of the way.  If you've got the $$ left, get the KitchenAid.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The wife and I have been considering a Kitchenaid mixer for years.
> ...



   Money isnt an issue.
Fresh bread and custom ground meats are the issue.
   Making my own Italian sausage,fennel sausage,breakfast sausage,meatballs,meatloaf,burgers and of course Kolaches and bread.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is lime green. My son borrowed my dough hook and never brought it back!
> ...


He had the mixer but was too cheap to buy the accessories! I did not like the meat grinder so I gave that away!


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is lime green. My son borrowed my dough hook and never brought it back!
> ...



Use is as an outboard motor on your kayak.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> Mine is lime green. My son borrowed my dough hook and never brought it back!



  They come with a dough hook.
I wont ask what he did with his...I can only assume he used it at a drunken Halloween party when he went as Captain Hook.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Well, it sounds like you'd get your money's worth out of it.  When I was sharing a house with a friend, I had the use of hers, and it was pretty nifty to be able to put the thing on mix and walk away to get something, especially if it was something you had to beat for minutes on end like meringue.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



   Thats what I'm thinking. I love to make Kolaches but the kneading is a bitch!!!


----------



## evenflow1969 (Nov 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The wife and I have been considering a Kitchenaid mixer for years.
> We've always kneaded our dough by hand since we dont often bake homemade bread.
> We're now considering getting the Kitchenaid for the bread kneading and the meat grinding/sausage making capabilities.
> 
> ...


They are awesome! Saves alot of work. There are also bread making machines that you fill come back in a couple of hours and fresh home made bread.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The wife and I have been considering a Kitchenaid mixer for years.
> ...



I love the ability to make homemade bread. The ability to grind meat for various purposes is what we're looking at.
  Should I buy a separate meat grinder or is the attachment sufficient?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Nov 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I see no need for attachment. Mine does ever thing I do in the kitchen. Seperate bread maker though, stirs and cooks just fill and walk away. Even has a timer on  it so the bread can be done when I get off work. Between that and crock pot I have an awesome meal waiting for me when I open the door.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is lime green. My son borrowed my dough hook and never brought it back!
> ...



I'm going to assume he has a similar mixer, but no dough hook.  And then I'm going to treasure my ignorance beyond that point.


----------



## WillowTree (Nov 12, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Yes! He had a kitchen aid but a cheaper model!


----------



## boedicca (Nov 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The wife and I have been considering a Kitchenaid mixer for years.
> We've always kneaded our dough by hand since we dont often bake homemade bread.
> We're now considering getting the Kitchenaid for the bread kneading and the meat grinding/sausage making capabilities.
> 
> ...




I do not recommend the tilt-head version - and a 4.5 Qt bowl is too small if you want to make more than one loaf of bread.   Sadly, the KitchenAid quality has gone down over the past years as they became colorful accessories instead of working appliances.  But if you're going to get one, go with the lift bowl version (which now comes in a 6 or even a 7 quart model).  

Sugar Pearl Silver Pro Line® Series 7 Quart Bowl-Lift Stand Mixer KSM7586PSR | KitchenAid

I have an old Professional model from 1992 with a 5 quart bowl.  Its great for kneading bread - but I wish the bowl were bigger.

Someday, I am going to get one of these:

https://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/items/ankarsrum-original-stand-mixer-mineral-white


----------



## boedicca (Nov 12, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...




Or he needed it for his Captain Hook Halloween costume...


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 12, 2018)

My SIL has a German made bread maker that you put the ingredients in and it mixes and bakes the bread. Damn thing does everything except getting the mail and throwing the cat out at night. I don''t know  the brand but it is very expensive. Here some automatic bread machines you can buy from Amazon, Walmart, Target and other outlets from $57-$286.

The 8 Best Bread Machines to Buy in 2018


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is lime green. My son borrowed my dough hook and never brought it back!
> ...



I was going to take the high road and just assume that he makes so much fresh bread that he wore it out.

And he didn't call Mom last Sunday because he dropped a Bible on his foot and couldn't hobble to the phone.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



   I have a bread maker but it lacks in the other departments.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The wife and I have been considering a Kitchenaid mixer for years.
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



   Ya have to remember.
This is for when we're retired. We already have an automatic bread maker but it doesnt make pasta,grind meat,stuff sausage...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > The wife and I have been considering a Kitchenaid mixer for years.
> ...




*4.5 QUART STAINLESS STEEL BOWL*
Enough capacity to mix up to 6 dozen cookies, 3 loaves of bread or 6 pounds of mashed potatoes in a single batch.

    As we're cooking for two I see no need for a larger model.


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 12, 2018)

OldLady said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Heard that.  Homemade meringue is totally worth the effort, but why give yourself carpal tunnel if you don't have to?

I always hated meringue on anything, because I'd never had it homemade and it always tasted like styrofoam.  Then I made it for my banana pudding . . . OMG.  Not even in the same ballpark.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




I found one like mine on Ebay.   I have the attachments for making sausage etc.  26 years and going strong. I just made dinner rolls for Thanksgiving yesterday with it.

KitchenAid KSM50 KSM50P White Heavy Duty Countertop 5 Quart Bowl Stand Mixer  | eBay


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



    One of my main reasons to get one,the homemade aspect.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




I am highly skeptical regarding the 3 loaves of bread claim.  Either the loaves are . very small or the dough crawls out of the bowl.  And please, not the tilt-head. It's not good.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



   I've read about that complaint.
But cooking for two I dont see the need for three loaves.
   Two is fine for the wife and I.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> My SIL has a German made bread maker that you put the ingredients in and it mixes and bakes the bread. Damn thing does everything except getting the mail and throwing the cat out at night. I don''t know  the brand but it is very expensive. Here some automatic bread machines you can buy from Amazon, Walmart, Target and other outlets from $57-$286.
> 
> The 8 Best Bread Machines to Buy in 2018



   Have a bread machine that makes excellent bread.
I want something that'll do more.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




I told ya!!!!  Don't do the Tilt Head!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



  The tilt head failed after making multiple rounds of stiff dough.
While I'll probably make a batch of bagels on occasion I dont see me making ten rounds of the stuff.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




KitchenAid still makes a 5 qt liftbowl model.  If you like the color selection, this is a good deal at $255.

Aqua Sky Pro HD Series 5 Quart Bowl-Lift Stand Mixer KG25H0XAQ | KitchenAid


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 12, 2018)

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I will tell you honestly that if I could get one, I wouldn't care if it was puke green or Pepto Bismol pink, so long as I could do all the cooking my little heart yearns for.


----------



## mdk (Nov 12, 2018)

Absolutly love mine. We use it all the time. The meat grinding attachment is pretty to make ground beef, chicken, and turkey as you can all sorts of fun spice into the mix. The sausage making was fun, but working casing can be a real pain. Happy Baking!


----------



## boedicca (Nov 12, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




I love to cook, especially baking.  mr. boe's fantasy is that when we retire, I will make bread every day.  Well, I'll make a lot of bread, but that's a bit much.  I will get my sourdough starter good and bubbly again - so he can have sourdough pancakes and biscuits quite often.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



  Color isn't really an issue.
It can be baby shit green and I wouldnt care one way or another.
  It's all about how sturdy it is.
I have read that the lift bowl is more sturdy for constant use though.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I'm just going to say it one more time:  you will be much happier with the lift bowl instead of the tilt head.    There's a reason that the tilt-head is for their cheaper price point models.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

mdk said:


> Absolutly love mine. We use it all the time. The meat grinding attachment is pretty to make ground beef, chicken, and turkey as you can all sorts of fun spice into the mix. The sausage making was fun, but working casing can be a real pain. Happy Baking!



   Thank you!!
This is the kind of info I was looking for.
So the sausage stuffer works if you're patient or is it a fail?


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Nov 12, 2018)

boedicca said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



So . . . are you saying you maybe have a slight preference for the lift bowl?  I can't really tell.  You should be more assertive.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 12, 2018)

Cecilie1200 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...




People keep telling me that....










not.


----------



## mdk (Nov 12, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutly love mine. We use it all the time. The meat grinding attachment is pretty to make ground beef, chicken, and turkey as you can all sorts of fun spice into the mix. The sausage making was fun, but working casing can be a real pain. Happy Baking!
> ...



All you need is some practice and patience. Once you get it down it’s pretty awesome always having fresh made sausage. We make pasta often as well, which is pretty easy.

This is the Key Lime Cheese Cake from last week:


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

mdk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...



   The pasta attachment is on our list as well.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm sold....

Going to order the 4.5 Ultra power series and see what happens.

White Ultra Power® Series 4.5-Quart Tilt-Head Stand Mixer KSM95WH | KitchenAid


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

Ordered the metal meat grinder/sausage maker,pasta maker,rotor slicer,3 piece pasta maker and pasta press.
    I'll either love it or burn out on it.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 12, 2018)

And it's done.....
I'll get it in a few days.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 16, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The wife and I have been considering a Kitchenaid mixer for years.
> We've always kneaded our dough by hand since we dont often bake homemade bread.
> We're now considering getting the Kitchenaid for the bread kneading and the meat grinding/sausage making capabilities.
> 
> ...


We have three of them.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 16, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The wife and I have been considering a Kitchenaid mixer for years.
> We've always kneaded our dough by hand since we dont often bake homemade bread.
> We're now considering getting the Kitchenaid for the bread kneading and the meat grinding/sausage making capabilities.
> 
> ...



get one

Then get attachments

I can make pasta, stuff raviolis, make sausages and ice cream with my mixer and the attachments I have


----------



## Larsky (Feb 16, 2019)

Didn't see this thread before. In before the merge! lol


----------

